

Photographer sets up Craigslist sting to get stolen DSLR back - rhemingway
http://www.digitaltrends.com/photography/photographer-sets-up-craigslist-sting-to-get-stolen-dslr-back/

======
pgrote
Original article:

[http://www.petapixel.com/2013/03/26/how-i-busted-a-thief-
who...](http://www.petapixel.com/2013/03/26/how-i-busted-a-thief-who-tried-to-
sell-my-camera-on-craigslist/)

------
leephillips
What is so surprising about this story is the responsiveness and efficiency of
the police department. Maybe SF is different in this regard from my hometown
(NYC), but I was trained not to expect must interest about the theft of a
sub-$1000 item.

~~~
joshAg
eos12i body: $675 on amazon [1]

Tamron 17-50 lens: $500 on amazon [2]

total: ~$1100

[1]:
[http://www.amazon.com/Canon-T2i-Processor-3-0-inch-18-55mm/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Canon-T2i-Processor-3-0-inch-18-55mm/dp/B0035FZJHQ)

[2]: [http://www.amazon.com/Tamron-17-50mm-Aspherical-Digital-
Came...](http://www.amazon.com/Tamron-17-50mm-Aspherical-Digital-
Cameras/dp/B000EXR0SI)

